# Logo soll sich im Browser skalieren



## moscarda (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hätte gerne, dass sich mein Logo (habs im Illustrator gemacht) im Browser skaliert, je nachdem wie groß oder klein ich das Browserfenster ziehe. 
Und ich hab schon alle möglichen Formate ausprobiert, als was und wie muss ich das Logo denn speichern, damit das funktioniert?

Herzlichen Dank und Lg,
moscarda


----------



## stain (14. Juni 2008)

Hab's grade mal versucht. Habe zwar kein Bild mit Illustrator (sondern mit Gimp) erstellt, aber ich glaube das spielt soweit keine große Rolle. Wenn du es als PNG abspeicherst sollte es also klappen.

Ich hab's so in die Seite eingebaut:

```
<html>
	<head> </head>
	<body bgcolor="red">
		<img src="bild.png" width="70%" height="90%">
	</body>
</html>
```


----------



## moscarda (15. Juni 2008)

Hi 
Danke für deine Mühe! Bist du sicher, dass das die einzige Möglichkeit ist? Außerdem ist das ja dann keine Vektorgrafik, zumindest pixelt das png ziemlich auf. Auch wenn ichs als gif abspeicher. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem *.svg Format? Wie setzt man das ein? Hat das was damit zu tun? Im Browser ist es zumindest nicht anzeigbar.

Vielen Dank für jede weitere Anregung!

Lg,
moscarda


----------



## The Hacky (15. Juni 2008)

Hi!

svg ist ein typisches Vektorformat mit der der FF standradmäßig umgehen kann, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre. Leider braucht der IE dazu ein Plugin und somit ist es eher etwas für einen Download als für eine Grafik auf der Website.


----------



## moscarda (15. Juni 2008)

Ja das hab ich mir schon gedacht! Aber auch mit pngs hat der IE6 Probleme (macht immer nen Rahmen drum)... also was kann ich sonst noch tun? Das kann ja nicht so schwer sein denk ich mir *g* Vielleicht muss man schon beim Exportieren im Illustrator was einstellen?

Lg,
Eva


----------

